# Sigma Labs



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Anybody heard of these or - even better - used them?

My main source has just filled up his website tonight, solely with this lab.

I trust the source, but just thought I'd put a toe in the water on here.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Just seen this now, dropped infiniti, not sure why tho :/


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

It's obviously the new Apollo, looking at the blends and things such as injectable dbol mtren etc it's likely the same raw supply just maybe a different Brewer. So should be bang on, missed Apollo badly since its been gone


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

sponge2015 said:


> It's obviously the new Apollo, looking at the blends and things such as injectable dbol mtren etc it's likely the same raw supply just maybe a different Brewer. So should be bang on, missed Apollo badly since its been gone


 Think I'll email then update.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks good stuff.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

elliot1989 said:


> Just seen this now, dropped infiniti, not sure why tho :/


 Me neither. They get a good rep, so thought he'd stick with it. He knows his onions though.



naturalguy said:


> Looks good stuff.


 There's definitely a few blends there that'll attract people. Would have liked some higher concentration stuff myself though.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Id imagine it being the new Apollo. Pretty cheap aswell. The blend with prop, npp, tren mtren in lol serious blend


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Just had a look...Theres some tasty compounds on there mate winni, mast, prop, test suspension etc...

Give it a wurl and let us know!


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Why would apollo rebrand when they had one of the best reps out there?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

heard they do some very good water based stuff - test suspension, mtren, dbol, winstrol etc


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> heard they do some very good water based stuff - test suspension, mtren, dbol, winstrol etc


 Just ordered the winstrol so I'll report back


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

I saw this as well and first thoughts were it looked very Apollo like! But I was told Apollo were no more, and so not sure whey they would come back rebranded so soon when there reputation was solid. Also the Infiniti stuff was good and also well respected. So why drop that and soley sell an unknown lab?

I might take a punt on the EQ, but I need to place a big order and would want a bit of feed back before i fork out!


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just ordered a couple of vials of mast e dosed at 250mg per ml so hopefully will be good.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

Oli1988 said:


> Why would apollo rebrand when they had one of the best reps out there?


 x2


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Acidreflux said:


> Just had a look...Theres some tasty compounds on there mate winni, mast, prop, test suspension etc...
> 
> Give it a wurl and let us know!


 Just ordered some oxys. Will update in a week or so.



Oli1988 said:


> Why would apollo rebrand when they had one of the best reps out there?


 X3! Seems silly.

I'll just treat it as a whole new lab. Have full faith in the source though, so will try the above and then probably order my oils in a week or two.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> X3! Seems silly.
> 
> I'll just treat it as a whole new lab. Have full faith in the source though, so will try the above and then probably order my oils in a week or two.


 Same here mate hes been a top bloke to deal with so i have no worries. He said my mast should arrive today and then il order some oral winstrol next week so im doing it the other way round lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dunno if I'd dare use that suspension!!!!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

sen said:


> Dunno if I'd dare use that suspension!!!!


 You may go to the gym and internally combust! :beer:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> You may go to the gym and internally combust! :beer:


 Haha it just looks wrong!! If left for a while will the gear just settle on the bottom?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nothing to do with apollo ...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

sen said:


> Haha it just looks wrong!! If left for a while will the gear just settle on the bottom?


 Yeah same as the winni...due to being water based but if the crystals are large it can be a pain to pin...


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

The water based stuff reminds me of bsi, stuff was mental


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Yeah same as the winni...due to being water based but if the crystals are large it can be a pain to pin...


 f**k that then. Jabbing every day you're gonna be in a fair bit of pain?


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Cant believe i missed the post it says i can pick it up next working day. Has anyone tried getting it the same day?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

X RIP 281 looks very nice


----------



## lumphammer (May 25, 2016)

sponge2015 said:


> It's obviously the new Apollo, looking at the blends and things such as injectable dbol mtren etc it's likely the same raw supply just maybe a different Brewer. So should be bang on, missed Apollo badly since its been gone


 I didn't know they went. Always wanted to try theRe products ...only ever saw good feedback


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Is not Apollo but closely linked. Was told apollo hopefully will be back just taking a few months off....


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Is not Apollo but closely linked. Was told apollo hopefully will be back just taking a few months off....


 Apollo won't be back but as you said this is closely related. I start the injectable Winnie tomorrow and my mate will be on the orals so I will report back at some point next week as it won't take long to kick in


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Oli1988 said:


> Cant believe i missed the post it says i can pick it up next working day. Has anyone tried getting it the same day?


 Sure you got it by now lol but in the future yes usually, its just to give them time to get it back and ready

Just try before they shut


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Theorist said:


> Sure you got it by now lol but in the future yes usually, its just to give them time to get it back and ready
> 
> Just try before they shut


 Thanks mate yeah i did go and pick them up in the end waited til 5pm as thought they should be there by then. Normally id just wait but dont like the thought of my roids sitting there in the post office lol


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

So has anyone jabbed any of this stuff yet?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Oli1988 said:


> So has anyone jabbed any of this stuff yet?


 They have, but it's still a little early to comment on quality.

I started the Oxys a couple of days back and will comment on them in a week or two.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> Apollo won't be back but as you said this is closely related. I start the injectable Winnie tomorrow and my mate will be on the orals so I will report back at some point next week as it won't take long to kick in


 Off topic but how do you find the injectable winny compared to the orals?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Off topic but how do you find the injectable winny compared to the orals?


 I used Ap injectable last summer. Didn't get the pip people complain about and found it effective but the only reason I used it over oral was because of the amount of alcohol I was drinking. I found out after it still affects the liver the same as oral winni so although it was good for gains it's more expensive, higher chance of an infection and the gains are no better than oral.

So imo still to oral winni


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> They have, but it's still a little early to comment on quality.
> 
> I started the Oxys a couple of days back and will comment on them in a week or two.


 Yeah was just asking as I was wondering if anyone had jabbed yet just in the unlikely event of seriously bad pip infections etc. But jabbed the mast e no pip or anything so looking forward to it kicking in now


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Off topic but how do you find the injectable winny compared to the orals?


 Yea I'm getting on with it ok. Strength is up slightly but I've been using it a week so should be kicking in nicely now. My freind has the oral so I'll ask him how he's getting on


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> Yea I'm getting on with it ok. Strength is up slightly but I've been using it a week so should be kicking in nicely now. My freind has the oral so I'll ask him how he's getting on


 Perfect, cheers mate.

They have me curious. lol


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Perfect, cheers mate.
> 
> They have me curious. lol


 It's the same Raws as Apollo so it's just as good as them and I had no issues withbapollo


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

sponge2015 said:


> It's obviously the new Apollo, looking at the blends and things such as injectable dbol mtren etc it's likely the same raw supply just maybe a different Brewer. So should be bang on, missed Apollo badly since its been gone


 Nothing to do with apollo, they have shut shop


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> Is not Apollo but closely linked. Was told apollo hopefully will be back just taking a few months off....


 what i understand is no link at all. think its best no to mislead people as that wouldn't be good would it


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> It's the same Raws as Apollo so it's just as good as them and I had no issues withbapollo


 Is it not all pretty much the same Raw material though?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Is it not all pretty much the same Raw material though?


 It depends on the raw supplier most labs will have different suppliers I'd imagine.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> It depends on the raw supplier most labs will have different suppliers I'd imagine.


 Is it not all pretty much the same stuff though? Surely they would have the quality tested before hand and dose accordingly? I have only ever experienced one bad lab, the rest have all been on par TBH.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

elliot1989 said:


> It's the same Raws as Apollo so it's just as good as them and I had no issues withbapollo


 Just because the raws are the same supplier, doesn't mean the final product is equal.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Fina said:


> Just because the raws are the same supplier, doesn't mean the final product is equal.


 If it's made by an ex member then they will undoubtedly use the same mixtures and methods they used before. I have faith in my source I've used them for well over a year and highly rate their products that they sell


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

elliot1989 said:


> If it's made by an ex member then they will undoubtedly use the same mixtures and methods they used before. I have faith in my source I've used them for well over a year and highly rate their products that they sell


 Well ask him again , lol,


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sigma has zero affliation with Apollo.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

It's been a month now.

Any reports from those using this lab?


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

The doog said:


> It's been a month now.
> 
> Any reports from those using this lab?


 Found the dbol too strong at 50mg so had to cut them into quarters and take a maximum of 2 quarters a day as the lethargy was too much but they are legit. The rip200 cripples me even when jabbing only half a ml. Glutes nowhere near as bad if i jab it with test and mast in the same syringe. Have gone up to 0.7ml eod and to be fair this is the first rip blend i have used so not sure how common this level of pip is with blends. Misses says ive put on mass and looking leaner so must be working, using the mast e as well


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

The doog said:


> It's been a month now.
> 
> Any reports from those using this lab?


 Not jabbing it, as I have a little stash of TM, but I will say that the oxys are doing what I expected them to do. :thumbup1:

Forgot to take my taurine this morning, then spent a couple of hours out clothes shopping with the mrs and the back pumps were not fun. Haha.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Oli1988 said:


> Found the dbol too strong at 50mg so had to cut them into quarters and take a maximum of 2 quarters a day as the lethargy was too much but they are legit. The rip200 cripples me even when jabbing only half a ml. Glutes nowhere near as bad if i jab it with test and mast in the same syringe. Have gone up to 0.7ml eod and to be fair this is the first rip blend i have used so not sure how common this level of pip is with blends. Misses says ive put on mass and looking leaner so must be working, using the mast e as well


 Looks promising. Got a good stash of EQ 500 to start using up in 2-3 weeks time!


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

The doog said:


> Looks promising. Got a good stash of EQ 500 to start using up in 2-3 weeks time!


 Im getting no pip anymore from the rip200 if i stick it in my glute even on its own think the pain in my quads is from over using them in the past. Starting to see mad results from the rip might get another couple of vials in as only got one originally. Was tempted to try EQ will probably try it for the first time next cycle


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

The doog said:


> Looks promising. Got a good stash of EQ 500 to start using up in 2-3 weeks time!


 Ah so your the one who had it all! Haha!


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

TREACLE said:


> Ah so your the one who had it all! Haha!


 Think they got more in stock now mate


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Just had a look. Yes, being made now I think. How many mg a week you dosing? I was thinking either 500 or 750.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

TREACLE said:


> Just had a look. Yes, being made now I think. How many mg a week you dosing? I was thinking either 500 or 750.


 Never used eq before but id probably start with 750mg as pretty sure the ester weight is quite heavy out of the total milligram with eq. Not 100% tho. Could just start with 1ml to see if you get any sides like anxiety etc. Tempted to try eq myself next cycle but happy with what im using atm going to get some more rip though as really feeling it kicking in properly now.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

TREACLE said:


> Ah so your the one who had it all! Haha!


 Yeah took a gamble and bought about 6 vials hoping it's not just WD40.

Going to use 1ml a week I think.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

The doog said:


> Yeah took a gamble and bought about 6 vials hoping it's not just WD40.
> 
> Going to use 1ml a week I think.


 I was the same took a gamble initially. You wont be disappointed mate i just got another vial of rip 200 and some tren ace. Turning into the best cycle ive ran so far first time using tren though but low dose


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Just ordered some of the suspension. Will start next week.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

For anyone interested i spoke to the guy about the first vial of rip being quite pippy even when jabbing obly 0.5ml at a time and he said he noticed this so had brewed it again and sorted the problem. (I still finished the 1st vial whats a bit of pip between gains lol)

So i then ordered another vial of rip and also some tren to try when i finish the rip and jabbed 1ml of the rip200 into my quad yesterday and today doesnt even feel like i jabbed there. I did my quad as i feel pip more there so just wanted to test it. So just letting people know in case they were worried about the pip.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Just got myself a vial of the tren to try it out. The vial is full to the brim  Lets just hope it's actually good stuff though.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Just got myself a vial of the tren to try it out. The vial is full to the brim [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_ohmy.png&key=d1112bb16bd93c6701f98a233e98399309bc30c45b7e9413bee5af5cfd885861[/IMG] Lets just hope it's actually good stuff though.


 All the stuff ive tried so far has been bang on mate havent tried the tren a yet waiting til i finish the rip as dont want to go to high on the tren dose


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Oli1988 said:


> All the stuff ive tried so far has been bang on mate havent tried the tren a yet waiting til i finish the rip as dont want to go to high on the tren dose


 I jabbed earlier and getting some quite bad PIP... Only had one needle left though which ended up getting abit blunt from going between 3 vials, i don't think it would go into the muscle tissue, i think it's gone between the fat and muscle as you can normally feel the needle pierce the muscle but i couldn't get it to go through. It just kept slingshotting back out


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I jabbed earlier and getting some quite bad PIP... Only had one needle left though which ended up getting abit blunt from going between 3 vials, i don't think it would go into the muscle tissue, i think it's gone between the fat and muscle as you can normally feel the needle pierce the muscle but i couldn't get it to go through. It just kept slingshotting back out [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_sad.png&key=5f2404ff95045e5a1dfc47075a356f283bf702259d3b886bee3c5c64156725f1[/IMG]


 Nasty. When i use from 3 different vials i always change before pinning. I even do it when drawing from one vial now as i could see the needle bending when trying to stick it in my quad eventually. I only use oranges for my quads now too much scar tissue build up from when i used do test prop everyday with a blue using the same needle to draw and pin every time. Didnt realise at the time about scar tissue


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I jabbed earlier and getting some quite bad PIP... Only had one needle left though which ended up getting abit blunt from going between 3 vials, i don't think it would go into the muscle tissue, i think it's gone between the fat and muscle as you can normally feel the needle pierce the muscle but i couldn't get it to go through. It just kept slingshotting back out


 Maniac!!! No wonder it's sore!!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

those 50mg tbol do sound tempting..


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

GMO said:


> those 50mg tbol do sound tempting..


 Especially as you get 100 in each tub. Thats why i got the 50mg dbol its a bargain and the dbol is definitely well dosed gona last me ages only ever need around 30mg max myself


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Bumping this. How are we getting on? Thinking of giving them a try.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

My mate is using the rip blend and says its like rocket fuel but I have another mate who is using the Oral winstrol who says he's used better


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> My mate is using the rip blend and says its like rocket fuel but I have another mate who is using the Oral winstrol who says he's used better


 Im using the rip blend and its working really well. Gone up to 1ml eod now as started low and think its my sweet spot dont want to go any higher. Also using a few other bits which i have found spot on.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Bumping this. How are we getting on? Thinking of giving them a try.


 Im sure you can see from my posts that i personally rate them so do recommend. Not gonna say too much more from now on as il probably start getting accused of pushing lol


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Oli1988 said:


> Im using the rip blend and its working really. Gone up to 1ml eod now as started low and think its my sweet spot dont want to go any higher. Also using a few other bits which i have found spot on.


 Yea mate, I don't doubt the source or lab. I love winstrol but I already has some from another lab before sigma came about


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> Yea mate, I don't doubt the source or lab. I love winstrol but I already has some from another lab before sigma came about


 Yeah i had this in the past. I was using c4 oils which were bang on but the oral winstrol was complete bunk. I knew as i swapped over from noble winstrol and really noticed it.

Having said that was using the 50mg sigma dbol and decided to stop using them and save them for a winter bulk as was bloating quite a lot which isnt nice in this heat lol


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

So, any reports on the X Rip 281? How did it work out?

I want to use it 2x a week on leg and calf days.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

AncientOldBloke said:


> So, any reports on the X Rip 281? How did it work out?
> 
> I want to use it 2x a week on leg and calf days.


 I've not used it, buddy. Just the T400, Deca and Oxys.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Bumping this in hopes of getting updates about this lab. Guys who've used this lab, what are your thoughts and experience and how do they compare to other labs you've tried?


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Savage Lifter said:


> Bumping this in hopes of getting updates about this lab. Guys who've used this lab, what are your thoughts and experience and how do they compare to other labs you've tried?


 Ive already wrote a fair few comments on what ive previously used but now using the test prop with dbol and seeing the results already. Been on the dbol about 2 weeks and added test prop tuesday so that will kick in soon although feeling the positive mood effects already. Going to order some more prop and keep it simple for this cycle. But used loads and rate it highly


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Oli1988 said:


> Ive already wrote a fair few comments on what ive previously used but now using the test prop with dbol and seeing the results already. Been on the dbol about 2 weeks and added test prop tuesday so that will kick in soon although feeling the positive mood effects already. Going to order some more prop and keep it simple for this cycle. But used loads and rate it highly


 I know, I've read everything but they have a lot of stuff that hasn't been reviewed. A lab having some good oils doesn't mean the rest are good, I just wanna make sure. I'm on their mast atm, skin is a lot more oily and I guess I look a bit harder but I'm not too sure. I've really been eyeing up their test tren mast mix as it's 100mg 250mg 100mg and not the typical test higher than tren or the same as, however the mast is a little low so I'd have to get a vial of mast to fix that.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Savage Lifter said:


> I know, I've read everything but they have a lot of stuff that hasn't been reviewed. A lab having some good oils doesn't mean the rest are good, I just wanna make sure. I'm on their mast atm, skin is a lot more oily and I guess I look a bit harder but I'm not too sure. I've really been eyeing up their test tren mast mix as it's 100mg 250mg 100mg and not the typical test higher than tren or the same as, however the mast is a little low so I'd have to get a vial of mast to fix that.


 Yeah the mast is quite low with that blend i wanted to keep the tren low so was using the rip200 with mast e and test e with good results. Then replaced the rip with tren a and went slightly higher with the dose and felt like a beast, could hardlu eat anything tho! Was the 1st time using tren though so cant compare to other labs and doubt il use tren again as got bad mental sides that i dont want. Il stick to test and mast and maybe an oral. The sigma dbol is strong i got the 50mg tabs but only using 3/4 of a pill a day.

Your not likely to see a review of every single product as they are quite new arent they. Best to try and see how you get on but judging by the bits ive used so far id say theyre g2g


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Oli1988 said:


> Yeah the mast is quite low with that blend i wanted to keep the tren low so was using the rip200 with mast e and test e with good results. Then replaced the rip with tren a and went slightly higher with the dose and felt like a beast, could hardlu eat anything tho! Was the 1st time using tren though so cant compare to other labs and doubt il use tren again as got bad mental sides that i dont want. Il stick to test and mast and maybe an oral. The sigma dbol is strong i got the 50mg tabs but only using 3/4 of a pill a day.
> 
> Your not likely to see a review of every single product as they are quite new arent they. Best to try and see how you get on but judging by the bits ive used so far id say theyre g2g


 If you have problems with tren sides, usually keeping test really low helps with it. Tren is a very harsh compound but it works far beyond anything else.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Savage Lifter said:


> If you have problems with tren sides, usually keeping test really low helps with it. Tren is a very harsh compound but it works far beyond anything else.


 Yeah i think its just not for me tbh. I was only doing around 300mg of tren a week and when i kept gwtting angry rather than drop it i ended up taking diazepam instead which i wouldnt have done normally. Been cycling 8 years and just wanted to try it once lol but wont use again as test is enough for me


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Oli1988 said:


> Yeah i think its just not for me tbh. I was only doing around 300mg of tren a week and when i kept gwtting angry rather than drop it i ended up taking diazepam instead which i wouldnt have done normally. Been cycling 8 years and just wanted to try it once lol but wont use again as test is enough for me


 Fair enough. I've still got lots of compounds to try. Excited for primo mast test but primo is too expensive for me to justify atm. Tren was definitely a crazy experience for me, insane sweating, insane hunger, insane insomnia but the gains were also INSANE. If I were to do tren again, it'd probably be tren ace for about 6 weeks at a time.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Savage Lifter said:


> Fair enough. I've still got lots of compounds to try. Excited for primo mast test but primo is too expensive for me to justify atm. Tren was definitely a crazy experience for me, insane sweating, insane hunger, insane insomnia but the gains were also INSANE. If I were to do tren again, it'd probably be tren ace for about 6 weeks at a time.


 Yeah ive always wanted to try primo but the price probably isnt worth it i hear you can get similar results from mast. Not sure why its so expensive though. Been tempted to try EQ but want to stick to short esters from now on so wont bother. I didnt get the insomnia or sweating i just felt like a paranoid ticking time bomb lol didnt have the 'feel good' effect that i get from test, dbol mast etc


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Oli1988 said:


> Yeah ive always wanted to try primo but the price probably isnt worth it i hear you can get similar results from mast. Not sure why its so expensive though. Been tempted to try EQ but want to stick to short esters from now on so wont bother. I didnt get the insomnia or sweating i just felt like a paranoid ticking time bomb lol didnt have the 'feel good' effect that i get from test, dbol mast etc


 Primo is expensive because good primo raws are expensive. I had a lot of mental sides from tren too, thought I was about to have an anxiety attack every time I left my house, the heat and lack of sleep probably made the anxiety a lot worse. I can vouch for that feel good effect from mast (sigma mast), test not so much because my body seems to want to convert every single mg of test to estrogen -.-.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Well I had bloods done when running Sigma Test-E and EQ both at 625mg a week.

Results below-

Test 65.4 (7.6-31.4)

E2 180 (46-156)

SHBG 6 (16-55)

Free T 2.6 (0.3-1)

Bio Av Test 60.3 (2.1-8.8)

Test was taken 48hrs after jab. Also taking Tbol at 80mg ed which is why SHBG is crushed (love Tbol, but my lipids don't). So 5x a TRT dose has only put me at double range. 500mg of Orbis Test E put me at 120 for comparison.

Stay clear of this lab (and source IMO) as I was also using Pharma adex at 0.5mg ed so guessing that was bunk as well looking at my E2 number. Makes me a bit concerend about the bits of Apollo I snapped up when he was pushing that. Especially the MP200 I have for my cut!

Luckily I used Sphinx/Apollo Test e for the first 9 weeks. Tbol also had me smashing PBs weekly. Used 3/4 vial of Sigma and got fully tested. Will bin what I have and cruise for a few weeks before jumping on some Sphinx (tried and tested) I think! I said from the start the EQ seemed shite.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

The doog said:


> Well I had bloods done when running Sigma Test-E and EQ both at 625mg a week.
> 
> Results below-
> 
> ...


 Had the exact same thing mate, was on 1600mg!! Of the sigma test and blood results were half of when I was on a slightly lower dose of pharma grade test.

my e2 was also through the rough but I know my AI was legit so I think there mast has tren In it as tren shows up as e2 on bloods, you've probably the same thing mate if you have no high e2 sides.

Deffo not the same guy behind the site as when it was pushing Apollo imo as Apollo was bang on

View attachment IMG_9228.PNG


----------



## james1976 (Sep 18, 2014)

i got a test level of 9 after 5 weeks cruising on 200mg sphinx t400.......a dodgy batch maybe but im not sure its all its cracked up to be


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

sponge2015 said:


> Had the exact same thing mate, was on 1600mg!! Of the sigma test and blood results were half of when I was on a slightly lower dose of pharma grade test.
> 
> my e2 was also through the rough but I know my AI was legit so I think there mast has tren In it as tren shows up as e2 on bloods, you've probably the same thing mate if you have no high e2 sides.
> 
> ...


 Who underdoses Test E though? Let alone adds Tren to it? Not got any E2 sides so the EQ might just be a very low dose of tren or something? Who knows. Annoying as I have 3 vials of NPP and a couple Mast P as well. Plus a EQ and Test E. So a fair bit of $$$ that will just be binned. Could stick 5ml of the Test E in per jab to use it I suppose. Lol


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

james1976 said:


> i got a test level of 9 after 5 weeks cruising on 200mg sphinx t400.......a dodgy batch maybe but im not sure its all its cracked up to be


 Don't say that......... I've got a load of Sphinx Test E sat about as well. :huh:


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

The doog said:


> Don't say that......... I've got a load of Sphinx Test E sat about as well. :huh:


 Lol this is why I'm buying up all the Norma amps I can, always stuck to pharma for test and the one time I tried a ugl (sigma) I've been burned, seems the labs people rate are only rated as that person has never tried properly dosed pharma gear.


----------



## james1976 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thays what i thought. Sphinx didnt have a bad review. Since then ive found a shed load. Back on ap cyp 250 a week and after two shots feeling much better. Ive got some sphinx tren to use. And also some sigma stuff. Oh well. Apollo was the shiz as well.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

james1976 said:


> Thays what i thought. Sphinx didnt have a bad review. Since then ive found a shed load. Back on ap cyp 250 a week and after two shots feeling much better. Ive got some sphinx tren to use. And also some sigma stuff. Oh well. Apollo was the shiz as well.


 I still think sphinx is ok. Never had anything bad myself. Got some Infinity bits to use (probs fake) so hopefully next cycle will be smoother!

Sigma's stuff seems to be dosed at 125mg/ml looking at mine and sponge'sbloods. So 5ml a week and it could be ok. No idea what the Mast, EQ and NPP contain though? Probably crisp'n'dry.

Apollo was the one but the PIP for me was killer. Even the Test E hurt like hell.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/292498-sigma-test-enanthate-experiencesfeedback/?do=embed&comment=5559966&embedComment=5559966&embedDo=findComment

Just to keep this thread up to date.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Just going to leave these here..........................

Test E is 100mg/ml underdosed

EQ 500 is Deca 187.


----------



## Mooley (Jul 6, 2016)

The doog said:


> View attachment 137799
> View attachment 137798
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey mate,

did you use the same test e batch for the bloodwork above??


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

****** said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> did you use the same test e batch for the bloodwork above??


 Yes. Same batch different vial. Bought two vials of test e and after switching from Sphinx and Apollo to the sigma I noticed something was off. Test came back low so guessed the Sigma was underdosed. Estrogen came back high, so guessed the EQ was deca. I was right!


----------



## Mooley (Jul 6, 2016)

The doog said:


> Yes.


 so IMO it seems that both matches, so I guess the results from Chemclarity is correct for there test E


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

I would have been using 330ml a week of test e and 235mg of deca. On a cruise I jab 250mg every 10-12 days and have levels of 25nmol after 10 days. On Sigma I had a level of 60 a few days after jabbing. So looks about right.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

The doog said:


> I would have been using 330ml a week of test e and 235mg of deca. On a cruise I jab 250mg every 10-12 days and have levels of 25nmol after 10 days. On Sigma I had a level of 60 a few days after jabbing. So looks about right.


 If im currently using the same batch off test e you had then im only on 298mg a week then which is disappointing. Im also using 2ml of mast e so wonder whats actually in that. But as it varies from batch to batch you never know what your getting


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I didn't comment - until now - about the *last vial* of Sigma I used, as I have no bloods or CC tests to prove anything, just my own experience. But if the Test 400 that I got had anywhere near the stated dose in it, I'd be seriously(!) surprised.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> I didn't comment - until now - about the *last vial* of Sigma I used, as I have no bloods or CC tests to prove anything, just my own experience. But if the Test 400 that I got had anywhere near the stated dose in it, I'd be seriously(!) surprised.


 Mate there t400 was crap, got bloodwork on here while on 4ml of it and it was embarrassing, judging by bloodwork it has no more than 200mg/ml


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

sponge2015 said:


> Mate there t400 was crap, got bloodwork on here while on 4ml of it and it was embarrassing, judging by bloodwork it has no more than 200mg/ml


 Not surprised at all, mate. I continued using it into my cruise and was crashing bad. I switched to TM Test E and felt MUCH better within a week. Just expected to be pounced on for not having 'proof'. The first lot I had felt decent though.

I've still got about 5ml in the vial in my stash. I'd bin it, but may aswell just chuck a ml in each week at the end of my cycle.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Found a pot of Sigma Tbol in my stash. Anyone use the Tbol and any guesses at to what it contains? Obviously my Test from them was under dosed and my EQ was deca so can't imagine the Tbol is much good. If it's 10mg dbol though is still usable.. any feed back? I remember binning 4 vials of NPP from Sigma end of last year. :angry: Lost confidence in the oils.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

No one used the Tbol from Sigma?


----------



## Bigtitch (Feb 17, 2018)

Oli1988 said:


> Nasty. When i use from 3 different vials i always change before pinning. I even do it when drawing from one vial now as i could see the needle bending when trying to stick it in my quad eventually. I only use oranges for my quads now too much scar tissue build up from when i used do test prop everyday with a blue using the same needle to draw and pin every time. Didnt realise at the time about scar tissue


 Always use different pins to draw and inject.


----------



## OLLIEM1 (Jan 20, 2017)

So this Sigma Lab not worth the money?? Ive been using British Dragon and Dunning so im used to overdosed gear but I cant afford to use them this time. Is Sigma bunk??


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

OLLIEM1 said:


> So this Sigma Lab not worth the money??* Ive been using British Dragon* and Dunning *so im used to overdosed gear* but I cant afford to use them this time. Is Sigma bunk??


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol:


----------



## OLLIEM1 (Jan 20, 2017)

@lewdylewd So whats the verdict?? Bunk??


----------

